# Please suggest more vocal music.



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm looking for more classical vocal music to build my collection. Christian/Catholic music is preferable, but other types are welcome also. So far I've heard the aria duet from Bach's bwv 78 cantata, other stuff by Bach I did not like as much except the choral Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude, but I'm looking for more music similar to this upbeat song by Handel. It is so energetic and upbeat. I do not like too screechy music.






Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Interesting piece by Handel. It has the same tune has the well-known "His Yoke is Easy" chorus from the _Messiah_.

There are plenty more energetic, upbeat choruses from Handel's _Messiah_, including this one:


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Upbeat...religious...similar to the Handel piece...might I suggest some Monteverdi? He's one of my favorites for vocal music from that era, along with (surprise!) Handel.


----------



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

I have sampled a couple Handel songs from Youtube like

Handel : Sono liete, fortunate (Duetto)





Handel : Se tu non lasci Amore - TRIO





... and I'm liking what I hear. I especially like how the voices blend together in his duets/trios. I'll continue to hear more of his works. The Monteverdi piece mentioned above is not too bad either. If anyone has more suggestions, please tell me, Thanks.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Globule said:


> I have sampled a couple Handel songs from Youtube like
> 
> Handel : Sono liete, fortunate (Duetto)
> 
> ...


Here's a couple suggestions from a slightly different perspective:

Here's one of my favorite duets ever, by Monteverdi: 



Here's another good one with multiple voices (don't mind the weird video): 



A trio from one of Handel's lesser-known operas:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Gorgeous Spanish Baroque Mass


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Stargazer beat me to it - I was going to suggest Pur ti miro as well!

There are so many to choose from. Here are some of my favourite HANDEL arias:
Brilla nell'alma from Alessandro (



)
Lascia la spina from Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno (



)
Un pensiero nemico di pace from Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno (



)
Tornami a vagheggiar from Alcina (



)
Ma quando tornerai from Alcina (



)
Ombre pallide from Alcina (



)
Da tempeste il legno infranto from Giulio Cesare (



)

BY OTHER BAROQUE COMPOSERS:
In furore iustissimae irae (Vivaldi) (



)
Come nave in mezzo all'onde (Hasse) (



)
Se dopo ria procella (Porpora) (



)

These are just a few - let me know if you like them (and if you need any more!).


----------



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you, Baron Scarpia and others for so many recommendations and for taking the effort to even post links. I enjoyed them. Please feel free to post more stuff by Handel and other composers if you know any good ones.  I was also wondering if there was anything similar to the second movement of Bach's BWV 78 cantata which features a soprano-alto duet singing on top of a fast, very cheerful-sounding organ. I like that song very much and wondered if there are more like it, whether by Bach or others. It's very happy-sounding.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Bach's choral music is a real gold mine of uplifting religious music. The Mass in B Minor is always highly recommended, e.g. the aria "Et In Spiritum Sanctum": 



.

Or this joyous number, "Nur ein Wink von seinen Händen," from the Christmas Oratorio. 




But really there are so many so it would definitely be worth listening to some of these longer works in their entirety.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

SCHUBERT songs are great like his DIE SCHONE MULLERIN song cycle


----------



## Cantabile (May 24, 2014)

Alessandro Scarlatti's Stabat Mater for soprano, alto, strings and continuo. 
Mozart's Exultate Jubilate (wonderful religious motet for solo voice - very upbeat)
Byrd's masses for 3, 4 and 5 voices.
Palestrina's Missa Brevis and Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

If you enjoy Händel, I'd recommend Solomon or Israel in Egypt. I'm not sure if this music fits the qualification for being upbeat, but I find it very uplifting. You may also be interested in some of Haydn's Masses. His Missa Cellensis (Hob. XXII:5) is one of my favorites.


----------

